# ARKANKRISTALL ?



## Babezicke (25. Januar 2007)

Ich habe ´ne Frage an dich/euch!! Da ich im Moment nicht weiß, was richtig ist oder nicht!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin selbst ja VERZAUBERER und das hab ich auch bis jetzt gemacht!! Ich gucke im buffed.de - Liste im Berufsfeld immer, was zu einem Verzauberkunst gehört!! Mich wundert es aber nur, daß der Verzauberer auch ein Arkanitkristall verzaubern kann!!

Soweit ich es weiß, kann der Bergbauer den Arkankristall bei Bergbau droppen! Und der Alchi kann der Arkankristall und Thoriumbarren zu einem Arkanitbarren herstellen! Das ist logisch!!!

Meine FRAGE ist nur: ob der VERZAUBERER auch von Arkaner Staub zu einem Arkanitkristall verzaubern kann??? Wenn ihr gerne als Beweis haben will, was ich meine, könnt ihr ja bei url http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...auberkunst.html gucken!!!!

Ich hoffe, daß jemand mir mit der Frage vielleicht hilft!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mojitoto (26. Januar 2007)

Hi Babezicke,

wenn ich die verlinkte Liste richtig interpretiere, wird umgedreht ein Schuh draus. Das Heisst, der Verzauberer kann aus einem Arkanitkristall einen Arkanstaub zaubern. Denn in der Liste stehen links die Produkte und rechts daneben die dafür benötigten Reas.

Grüße moji.


----------



## Holeone (27. Januar 2007)

Kann man aus Thoriumerz als Juwelenschleifer einen Arkankristall sondieren? Wie soll man sonst als Verzauberer so viele von den Dingern herbekommen?


----------



## Gohstrider (29. Januar 2007)

Mann kann keinen Arkankristall zu Arkanstaub entzaubern,das ist nicht richtig was auf Blasc steht oder hat das schon einer gemacht wenn Ja WIE GEHT DAS .......


----------

